# Tampa, FL - Senior F GSD, #A1063573



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Moderators, please delete this thread, if this dog isn't purebred GSD or if this is a duplicate thread.

She is listed by the shelter as "German Shepherd dog," but that (along with the fact that she's a senior) is the only information that's given on her Petfinder page. Here it is:

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11442503


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Hillsborough County Animal Services 
Tampa, FL 
813-744-5660 

A1063573 

German Shepherd Dog
Medium Senior Female Dog Pet ID: A1063573 










Looks like a sweet pb gsd to me. Poor girl deserves a loving retirement home. (ears look like they may have been damaged...I forget the term...but it happens from having ear infections and shaking the head......)


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Thank you, Mary Ann, for posting her picture and more information.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Up to the top sweetie! 


(Your welcome Madonna)


----------



## sravictor (Mar 17, 2008)

We have a current foster with one ear like that and it is from a hematoma.


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

HEMATOMA! THAT'S IT! Thanks Chancesmom! They can get those hematomas from shaking their head...usually from ear infections. 

Bump for this sweet girl...she so deserves a break...she has really touched my heart!


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

bump


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Up you go, sweetheart!


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Awww-her ear looks like it was chewed off...the left ear (my left). 

Bump.


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN (May 11, 2005)

Bump


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

oh my, she is trying sooooo hard to look her best for the camera... perhaps she knows that is her one chance??? 

Can someone try the Animal Sancutary in FL??? I know they took my Lady Belle. I just am swamped right now. Heres the link:

http://www.sanctuaryanimalrefuge.org/contact.htm

Thanks


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Bumping this little girl right back to page one...


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Here's a bump, sweetheart!


----------



## GSD_Love (Jun 22, 2008)

Bump For Her! Sweet Girl Needs Somewhere To Live Out Her Life With Love! I Pray Someone Can Help Her!


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

Bumping the senior again. She jsut wants a bit of love and a soft bed.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

sorry my link isn't working I'll try again


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

somethings wrong, that link worked yesterday and now the entire website is not working....


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

> Originally Posted By: shilohsmomoh my, she is trying sooooo hard to look her best for the camera... perhaps she knows that is her one chance???
> 
> Can someone try the Animal Sancutary in FL??? I know they took my Lady Belle. I just am swamped right now. Heres the link:
> 
> ...


Oh, Rosa - I agree!

The animal Sauncutary's website is still not working... anyone know the contact info?


----------



## Kuklasmom (May 13, 2005)

Her page on Petfinder is still active, so here's another bump!


----------



## ncgsdmom (Jun 24, 2008)

bump for the sweet senior!!!!!!!


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump again


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

bump


----------



## Myamom (Oct 10, 2005)

Wow...she's still there!!!!!!! Anyone? Can people please cross post?


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

dear girl...needs help.


----------



## CindyM (Mar 20, 2007)

back to page 1


----------



## GT (Oct 29, 2006)

PF listing is no longer active. Does anyone have an update?


----------

